# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #80



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

First show of 2018! We start off with Slacktivism, China is making some moves-what does this mean, Sad news for a soul singer and Weird News!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-01-07T21_08_50-08_00

For you Tubers...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There were no technical issues, this time!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just read this.

China advances, US retreats in SEAsia | Asia Times


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Good show, guys. I belly-laughed with Denton at about...30:00?..when Sas said _"When we're attacked, I'm just going to go around and kick all the Liberals in the nuts."_ :vs_laugh:

Lemme know if you need boots, Sas, instead of your beachy sandals - or maybe somebody in Alabama could send you a pair!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Good show, guys. I belly-laughed with Denton at about...30:00?..when Sas said _"When we're attacked, I'm just going to go around and kick all the Liberals in the nuts."_ :vs_laugh:
> 
> Lemme know if you need boots, Sas, instead of your beachy sandals - or maybe somebody in Alabama could send you a pair!


I think Sas said that. I'm a peace-loving country boy from South Alabama. We don't do that!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I think Sas said that. I'm a peace-loving country boy from South Alabama. We don't do that!


I'm gonna kick you in the nuts too! :vs_karate:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I think Sas said that. I'm a peace-loving country boy from South Alabama. We don't do that!


Sas did say that yes and I was laughin loudly right along with ya and I know the kind of peace-loving 'Bammer you are and yes you do. :devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm gonna kick you in the nuts too! :vs_karate:


I don't think I like that idea.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent show...HOWEVER...

I keep waiting for your two knuckleheads to break out in a duet...and sing Sonny and Cher's "I got you Babe"... or some such nonsense!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Excellent show...HOWEVER...
> 
> I keep waiting for your two knuckleheads to break out in a duet...and sing Sonny and Cher's "I got you Babe"... or some such nonsense!


How about Simon and Garfunkel? Bridge Over Troubled Water?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And not a single mention of the new Weird News sounder. No one appreciates production value anymore!


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Woo hoo! Can't wait to check this out on the drive home!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> And not a single mention of the new Weird News sounder. No one appreciates production value anymore!


I was wondering why nobody wanted to discuss the Great Red Threat.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Whats the Weird News sounder? That crazy opening stuff? I thought you guys bought that snippet from the folks who produce the opening for late-nite talk shows like Coast to Coast and Ground Zero <-- If I hear that little punk yelling _Give up!... Give up! Give up!_ one more time I'm switchin stations. Oops, sorry for off-topic rant.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Whats the Weird News sounder? That crazy opening stuff? I thought you guys bought that snippet from the folks who produce the opening for late-nite talk shows like Coast to Coast and Ground Zero <-- If I hear that little punk yelling _Give up!... Give up! Give up!_ one more time I'm switchin stations. Oops, sorry for off-topic rant.


Bought it?! I am both flattered and insulted by your comment. That crazy opening stuff was made by me. I was in radio for many years. That's how I earned my living.

The Weird News Sounder was the thing played right before we started WN. It had the X files music. And sounder is just an industry term for something that plays before a segment.

I'm just a radio geek so I like all the little nuisances most people don't even pat attention to.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Bought it?! I am both flattered and insulted by your comment. That crazy opening stuff was made by me. I was in radio for many years. That's how I earned my living.
> 
> The Weird News Sounder was the thing played right before we started WN. It had the X files music. And sounder is just an industry term for something that plays before a segment.
> 
> ...


No offense meant sir!
And I'll go listen to the opening again when I get a chance.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> No offense meant sir!
> And I'll go listen to the opening again when I get a chance.


None taken. Was just teasing you. About 99.9% of the time I'm joking around.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> None taken. Was just teasing you. About 99.9% of the time I'm joking around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I knew that furry-sweetie, lol no harm no foul. :vs_cool:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not even sure if Squatches can blush.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess I'm a slacktivist. Live and let live, that's my motto. I vote every four years, send Trump an occasional "Attaboy", wear black pants occasionally, and that's about it.

That was a very entertaining show, guys. Thanks.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I guess I'm a slacktivist. Live and let live, that's my motto. I vote every four years, send Trump an occasional "Attaboy", wear black pants occasionally, and that's about it.
> 
> That was a very entertaining show, guys. Thanks.


Nothing wrong with doing those thing. I was just pointing out many of these people change their FB profile picture to "I support the cause of the day" and think they're making some kind of difference and morally superior to the rest of us.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...re-said-to-view-treasuries-as-less-attractive

So, China might stop buying U.S. treasuries. Is this just good sense or is it a part of the struggle against the U.S.?


----------

